# Movie date



## radly (May 25, 2011)

I know this is a bit petty for a lot of people.. but I would love it if there were a way to pull up movies made within the last say, year or two.. So you can see what fairly NEW movies are available and playing. You can see all movies, and you could try putting in a 'year' in the search field, but it doesn't work very well.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

radly said:


> I know this is a bit petty for a lot of people.. but I would love it if there were a way to pull up movies made within the last say, year or two.. So you can see what fairly NEW movies are available and playing. You can see all movies, and you could try putting in a 'year' in the search field, but it doesn't work very well.


Take a look at creating a WishList for that. I have several WL's that use a date for the Keyword, and Movie as the Category. For example:

Keyword: 195*
Title Keyword: 
Actor:
Director:
Category: Movies
WishList Name: 1950s Movies

It's not perfect, because it might find the year in the description, so a movie based in the 50's but produced in the 80's would show up in the above example.


----------

